# Looking to replace 05/06 Volkl supersport allstars 168's



## Bobct (Feb 9, 2010)

Best ski I ever owned. Made for the NE. Skiis like it is on rails. With enough speed I can  carve at least a  135 degree turn (180 degree would be heading back up the hill). Probably approaching 100 ski days on them and I feel they are losing torsional rigidity. Still good but not great. This is my second pair of Volkls so i am partial to them. Looking for suggestions. Thanks,   Bob    :flag:


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 10, 2010)

althought I haven't demo-ed them (yet) I hear GREAT things about the AC50s.  I'm looking to try them out REAL soon.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 10, 2010)

RaceTiger GS (not the racestock version)


----------



## bigbog (Feb 11, 2010)

...a shot outta leftfield.....maybe one of the Blizzard Magnums8) = a little more width.

$.01


----------



## madskier6 (Feb 11, 2010)

The natural replacement for the All Star in the current Volkl line would be the Volkl Tigershark (10 or 12).  I've never skied them but you may want to try to demo a pair of the Tigersharks if you get the chance.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 12, 2010)

madskier6 said:


> The natural replacement for the All Star in the current Volkl line would be the Volkl Tigershark (10 or 12).  I've never skied them but you may want to try to demo a pair of the Tigersharks if you get the chance.



+1


----------



## kingslug (Feb 12, 2010)

I have a pair of 174 AC40 carbons I want to sell. haven't used them much, probably one of the better skis they have made, but I'm looking for something different now...let me know if interested...

http://theproscloset.com/?l=1&produ...40+Carbon+Unlimited+Ski+163+Marker+Bindings

http://www.ski-review.com/content/view/681/30/






Same as these but 174's.


----------



## kbuzz (May 17, 2010)

Just bumping up this older thread. Ive got a pair of 168cms as well. Looking for any general recommendations on something similar but a slightly more forgiving and a touch wider


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (May 17, 2010)

*after 4 pairs of Volkls..*



madskier6 said:


> The natural replacement for the All Star in the current Volkl line would be the Volkl Tigershark (10 or 12).  I've never skied them but you may want to try to demo a pair of the Tigersharks if you get the chance.



they were all GREAT....EXCEPT my Allstars...never had any edge grip on hardpack...scored a pair of 10' TigerSharks from Northern...I skied them 2 days mid season.....UNBELIEVABLE...dont waste yer $$ on the ones with the tail mounted control...does nada...but you'll love the ski...


----------



## wa-loaf (May 17, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> UNBELIEVABLE...dont waste yer $$ on the ones with the tail mounted control...does nada...but you'll love the ski...



Disagree. I demoed a pair and could feel a pretty significant difference. Especially in the softer snow.


----------

